# Google Guice



## Java.getSkill() (15. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal nach euren Erfahrungen bezüglich Google Guice fragen. 

Was ist denn da besonders, für welche Projekte sollte es verwendet werden, etc?

wäre nice, wenn jemand über seine Erfahrungen berichten könnte


----------



## Noctarius (15. Apr 2010)

Allgemein gute Erfahrungen. Genau wie mit Spring. Während Spring eher auf den Xml-Konfigurationsweg geht ist Guice eher programatisch konfigurierbar (z.B. auch mit Groovy oder ähnlichen Sprachen).

Für welche Projekte? Prinzipiell geht es nicht darum wo Guice genutzt werden sollte, sondern wo Dependency Injection genutzt werden sollte (eigentlich in jedem größeren Projekt).

Guice ist wie oben schon erwähnt in Code zu konfigurieren, wenn man aber schon eine App auf Basis von Spring hat würde ich nie versuchen Guice noch reinzudrücken. Guice würde ich in kleineren Projekten verwenden, wo ich durch Spring zuviel Overhead habe.


----------



## Java.getSkill() (16. Apr 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen gegoogelt und muss sagen, dass ich entweder schlecht brauchbare infos/tutorials über guice finden kann, oder das Ganze nicht sooo stark im Web vertreten ist, wie es bei Spring oder JSF ist.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Unterlagen und der Lernkurve aus?


----------



## Noctarius (16. Apr 2010)

Prinzipiell steht alles was man brauch auf den Guice Seiten oder in den verlinkten Artikeln. Bücher sind mir derzeit nicht bekannt, aber an sich auch nicht nötig.

Wenn du das Prinzip von DI kennst sollte die Konfiguration mit Hilfe der Guice Projektseiten kein Problem darstellen. Man muss sie halt lesen


----------



## mvitz (16. Apr 2010)

Bzgl. Bücher: Google Guice: Agile Lightweight Dependency Injection Framework FirstPress: Amazon.de: Robbie Vanbrabrant: Englische Bücher kann ich empfehlen. Steht zwar nicht viel mehr drin, als auf der Guice Seite selber, ist aber für die paar € sicher eine Anschaffung Wert, wenn man sich mit Guice beschäftigen möchte.


----------



## kama (16. Apr 2010)

Hallo,



Java.getSkill() hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte mal nach euren Erfahrungen bezüglich Google Guice fragen.


Sehr einfach zu überschauendes Framework..und nicht so ein Riese wie Spring...sondern sehr spezifisch...eben schön klein...

Das Buch zu Google Guice habe ich mir auch geholt und fand es recht gut geschrieben (engl.)...und hat eben auch genau näher gebracht wo und wann es braucht...

Was ich persönlich im Gegensatz zu Spring besser finde ist dass das Ganz im Code gemacht wird und nicht in extern liegenden XML files...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Noctarius (17. Apr 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Was ich persönlich im Gegensatz zu Spring besser finde ist dass das Ganz im Code gemacht wird und nicht in extern liegenden XML files...



Da kommt es halt auf die Situation an wo man es nutzt. Kann ein Vor- aber auch ein Nachteil sein.


----------



## mvitz (17. Apr 2010)

Zumal man doch afaik in Spring 3.0 auch die Konfiguration per JavaCode machen kann.


----------

